# The Cool Cobra



## nuuumannn (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

A couple of pictures from a walkaround of an AH-1 Huey Cobra - one of the coolest looking aircraft around.



























More information and link to the walkaround here:
warbirds

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks like an AH-1G early model with the "double-barrel" chin turret (7.62 minigun and 40 MM "chunker" automatic grenade launcher).
When I worked at GE in '69-'70, production on that turret was just about shut down. We were cranking out the 3-barrel 20 MM for the J.
Saw a hair-raising Nap-Of-the-Earth demo of that J chopper up at our test range by a cocky just-back-from-Nam pilot who had a lot of high ranking brass hugging mother earth! Chest cabbage and fruit salad with "Essence du Mud Vinagraite" dressing.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Snakedr (Jan 22, 2017)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Looks like an AH-1G eaite" dressiarly model with the "double-barrel" chin turret (7.62 minigun and 40 MM "chunker" automatic grenade launcher).
> 
> That would be an AH-1P (AH-1S Prod) used a the hydraulic turret from the G. Armament would as above plus 2.75" rockets and TOW missiles.It als would have the toilet bowl exhaust, not installed in photo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the correction. Didn't have much to do with the airframes, just built the guns.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2017)

Good pics there Grant - a mean machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2017)

Cool!


----------

